# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Where to purchase Chili Rasbora

## tarzanboy

Hi, guy i been a few fish shop looking for chili rsabora most of them said no stock can anybody advise me where i can purchase it advise is appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## pym

It's been a year but if you're still looking for Boraras brigittae, you can go to Green Chapter at McPherson Road. C328 may have but they don't group their fishes so well, so if you don't know what to look for you may end up with a mixture of B brigittae and B merah/maculatus.

----------


## Poseidon

Confirm c328 doesn't have, was there yesterday

----------


## pym

Even if C328 have, they are quite hard to find in the shop. Usually they are in the tiny little containers in the centre of the shop together with the betta or fancy guppies. Anyway the few that I got from C328 developed white spot and most died when I tried to treat them (malachite green/formalin)-only left one alive so I had to go to GC to replenish. Now they seem all OK.

----------


## Kohei

Have you tried Aquatic Avenue at redhill? can message them in Facebook to check first.

----------


## kalkwasser

> Confirm c328 doesn't have, was there yesterday


Maybe it was sold, I bought a few from there the day before.

----------

